# ESP M-II VS Ibanez RG?



## NoOneOne (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi, I went to the shop today and I saw ESP M-II and a black Ibanez with 3 pickups (1 single, 2 double) with Floyd Rose-looking bridge and with 24.5 fret scale. I don't know which RG model was it 'cause at the headstock it was only "RG Series" anyways, I'm on dilemma on which one is better in any aspect. My preference playing is mostly heavy metal & hard rock (blues sometimes). So which one would you suggest mostly for metal and stuff? Thank you very much.


----------



## Ravelle17 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you saw both at the store, then why don't you just test them out and decide for yourself?


----------



## MikeH (Sep 16, 2008)

Good question.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 16, 2008)

c0ldpr0xy said:


> Hi, I went to the shop today and I saw ESP M-II and a black Ibanez with 3 pickups (1 single, 2 double) with Floyd Rose-looking bridge and with 24.5 fret scale. .



I think that all RG guitars are 25.5 inch scale. 


For metal either would work really dude. Maybe the Ibanez RG if you play the Blues alot becuase of the Single coil Pick up. they are both good guitars.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd go for an Ibanez because i'm loyal to Ibanez but those ESP MIIs are very nice, those are one of my favs. I agree that you should try both, maybe you can own both too.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 16, 2008)

The Ibanez could be anything from a $200 guitar to a quite expensive instrument. Ther is no way we could answer this question as we all know exactly what an ESP MII is, which is a high end, awesome guitar. Personally I would take an MII over most any Ibanez.


----------



## Battousai (Sep 17, 2008)

M-II hands down


----------



## winterlover (Sep 17, 2008)

Battousai said:


> M-II hands down


 
+ a trillion

ESP for the win 

post pics when u get it


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 17, 2008)

M-II any day of the week.

Hell, I'd take an M-II over a J Custom.


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2008)

indeed if its an actuall ESP then itl be a much higher build quality than most ibanez guitars.


----------



## NoOneOne (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you very much guys.


----------



## Scali (Sep 17, 2008)

What they mean to say is... ESP has a budget brand called LTD.
If it is a REAL ESP (as in the headstock says ESP, and no mention of LTD anywhere), then by definition it is not a budget guitar.
However, a lot of people like to call it ESP LTD, to try to trick people into thinking the LTDs are real ESPs aswell.
Same with Fender Squier, Gibson Epiphone, OLP MM and that sort of nonsense.

So if it's indeed a real ESP, go for it, bound to be good. Unless ofcourse you tried both and you prefered the Ibanez for some reason.
I prefer cheap Epiphones over expensive Fenders, so price or alleged quality level are not really factors to go by if the guitars themselves aren't what you're looking for.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 17, 2008)

Well there is no LTD MII so it must be an ESP.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 17, 2008)

you need to actually define what RG you were playing. Look at the back of the headstock. Cause just saying it was an RG could mean many things. It could be an older japanease made RG with an original edge, A newer prestiege model, or a indonesian made pile of shit. Without that information it's pretty hard to help you. Also what type of fretboard is on the m-2? (maple, rosewood?)


----------



## Se7enMeister (Sep 17, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> M-II any day of the week.
> 
> Hell, I'd take an M-II over a J Custom.



false


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 17, 2008)

Although at first they might seem very similar they are actually some-what different guitars. If the Ibanez said "RG - Series" on the headstock it's most likely a lower end model. If the ESP was a genuine ESP and not an LTD then it's a much more expensive/well-crafted guitar. I've played high level ESPs and own Prestige (higher-end) RGs and theres something I just seem to like more about the RGs. It all comes to personal preference, there is no right choice. I recommend playing them and then deciding.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 18, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> false



Despise Ibanez Necks, hate Ibanez fretboards, too wide, too flat. Hate Ibanez Trems - I could go on.


----------



## Scali (Sep 18, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Despise Ibanez Necks, hate Ibanez fretboards, too wide, too flat. Hate Ibanez Trems - I could go on.


 
Guys, we found him!
The guy that doesn't like Ibanez necks and trems!


----------



## NoOneOne (Sep 23, 2008)

OK well the ESP one was the M-II model, I saw it on the headstock and I don't think they can sell those low-budget guitars with a trademark on it (ESP in this case). The neck was rosewood but it seemed smaller than I thought . Anyways the Ibanez one was just "RG Series" nothing on the back but I'll check it out next time I'll go (hopefully buy the ESP). Thanks again y'all


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah dude, i'd for sure go for the ESP. They've never done me wrong.


----------



## andreeee (Sep 24, 2008)

The ESP M-II is part of the ESP standard series guitars so it's not an LTD. You'll be able to tell by the price tag too, in my country (New Zealand) ESPs retail for $2000+ LTD are heaps less. Deluxes are $2000 flat.

What model M-II is it? Neck-thru? Bolt on? Duncans or EMGs?


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 25, 2008)

My recommendation is M-II Neck through > Any ibanez.


----------



## nikt (Sep 25, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> My recommendation is M-II Neck through > Any ibanez.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 25, 2008)

Just buy which ever one YOU think sounds/plays best. Price tag, maker, our opinions for that matter, count for nothing compared to YOUR ears and hands.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll put in a recommendation for Ibanez Prestige's over ESP Gutiars. I actually feel that their quality surpasses ESP.

But it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 26, 2008)

MII - None of that basswood junk, plus OFR.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 26, 2008)

fallenz3ro said:


> I'll put in a recommendation for Ibanez Prestige's over ESP Gutiars. I actually feel that their quality surpasses ESP.
> 
> But it all comes down to personal preference.



Quality isn't subjective really... The quality of the woods and tops that ESP use seem to be alot better. The maple neck of my Horizon is actually Flamed, which is very nice, and clearly not cost cutting, almost a shame that its covered in quite a dark finish.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Sep 26, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Quality isn't subjective really... The quality of the woods and tops that ESP use seem to be alot better. The maple neck of my Horizon is actually Flamed, which is very nice, and clearly not cost cutting, almost a shame that its covered in quite a dark finish.



Well from owning models from both, the Ibanez woods tended to sound a lot warmer, and their construction was more solid. The ESPs were still good guitars, but the necks felt like Jackson imports and the finish made them feel like plastic guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 26, 2008)

fallenz3ro said:


> Well from owning models from both, the Ibanez woods tended to sound a lot warmer, and their construction was more solid. The ESPs were still good guitars, but the necks felt like Jackson imports and the finish made them feel like plastic guitars.



Maybe the necks arent profiled as you like, but the quality, fit and finish on ESPs is nicer, from what i've noticed. Even the LTD Deluxe (M-1000) I had, still hasn't been beaten by an ibanez 6er i've played, except maybe a certain JemVSBL and a RG3120.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Sep 26, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Maybe the necks arent profiled as you like, but the quality, fit and finish on ESPs is nicer, from what i've noticed. Even the LTD Deluxe (M-1000) I had, still hasn't been beaten by an ibanez 6er i've played, except maybe a certain JemVSBL and a RG3120.



Well maybe thats it. I'm playing an RG3120, and 2550


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 27, 2008)

nikt said:


>



Have not been fortunate enough to play an ibanez that could compare...sorry to all ya ibanez fans out their. If ya got big wide hands, don't go for Ibanez IMO. Not very comfortable.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 27, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> MII - None of that basswood junk, plus OFR.



What's wrong with basswood? Seems like people dog it, but the only reason I can see is maybe they just don't like the tone? I've never heard anyone say basswood lacks sustain, or it's too soft and screws strip out or anything serious like that.

I would advice the original poster not to listen too much to anyone who sounds like a simple fan-boy. Play both as much as you can, and decide. It sounds like the ESP has more going for it, but it may not feel as good to you. Good luck


----------

